# Freshwater and marine aquariums (FAMA)



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Back when I started in the late '70s there was a new magazine at aquarium shops called the title (FAMA). This was a mix every month of freshwater, marine, reef, various fish types and techniques.

It was through 1979 articles that I tried the planted (leiden, balanced) techniques for instance which I still advocate today.

Just skimming over the various aspects of this hobby, hearing the new stuff, what was happening, equipment reviews and so on made FAMA an icon in this hobby.

But, then with the internet, the sales dropped off and finally FAMA as a seperate publication is no more. Last issue was like june 2010.

somehow I will miss having FAMA around even though I didn't buy a copy for many years.


R. I. P.


----------

